# Solved: Win 7 wordpad files



## bellybutton (Nov 18, 2008)

When I got this computer, I restored my files from my Windows 7 OS to Windows 8 using my Carbonite back up. However, none of my Wordpad documents are usable now. 
How do I convert my old Wordpad files to the Win 8 OS? Should I be asking the Carbonite people? Or is there a program that will do this for me?
thanks

I AM ATTACHING A SAMPLE OF A DOCUMENT


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy,

Do you have Carbonite backup on Windows 8


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What application is opening those documents? Windows 8.1 still includes Wordpad (at least mine does); make sure you are opening those documents with Wordpad.


----------



## bellybutton (Nov 18, 2008)

YES. I do have Wordpad on Windows 8. (I have not upgraded to the 8.1) The only Word files I can't open are the ones that I restored from Carbonite.

AND, I am still running Carbonite on my Windows 8.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The only *Word *files I can't open ...


Typo? You meant WordPad?


----------



## Coolyou (Feb 29, 2008)

The image you posted sure looks like a corrupt file. Word will open RTF (WordPAD) files, there is no need for conversion.

I suggest calling Carbonite if they're the ones handling your backups. Either it's the incorrect file, sometimes its ~name.RTF (temp file) or it's just a toasted file. You can try alternative free recovery utilities and restore your files, like recuva, or pay a premium price ($100+) for a recovery/forensic software that will actually work.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Your attachment in the OP, looks like a Word file being opened in Wordpad.

Are you sure on the old system, are you sure that you were using Wordpad and not MS Word?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Instead of telling us "word" or "wordpad" files please tell us the extension(s) of the problem files.


----------



## Coolyou (Feb 29, 2008)

DaveA said:


> Your attachment in the OP, looks like a Word file being opened in Wordpad.
> 
> Are you sure on the old system, are you sure that you were using Wordpad and not MS Word?


WordPad can open .doc and .docx (Word) file/extension without issues, the only problem is the formatting will be terribly off.

The image the OP posted is of a corrupted recovered file.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Coolyou said:


> WordPad can open .doc and .docx (Word) file/extension without issues, the only problem is the formatting will be terribly off.
> 
> The image the OP posted is of a corrupted recovered file.


I just tested WordPad opening a .doc and the beginning looked very similar to bellybutton's attachment. Scrolling down the text appears. We don't have enough information to be making absolute statements about whether we are dealing with corrupted files or .doc files, etc.


----------



## Coolyou (Feb 29, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> I just tested WordPad opening a .doc and the beginning looked very similar to bellybutton's attachment. Scrolling down the text appears. We don't have enough information to be making absolute statements about whether we are dealing with corrupted files or .doc files, etc.


Just tried it again with an older .doc file that was never converted over with Word to the newer .docx extension and got the same as to what you're seeing.

You guys are right, it seems that they're opening a .doc file with WordPad and not Word. Though more information would be helpful.


----------



## bellybutton (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm SO sorry. I'm TOTALLY confused now. I THOUGHT I was running Microsoft Word(which I also believed to be WordPad, because they look the same). Now, I believe it was actually the WORKS(?) program. I just don't know anymore. My files are WPS files. 

I'm ok with just getting these files off of my old hard drive. It still works, I just need to set it up & get the files I need. Since I really do NOT know enough about what I'm talking about. I'm really sorry for wasting the time of this forum! NONETHELESS, THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP! I DO APPRECIATE YOUR POSTS TO HELP ME!


----------



## Coolyou (Feb 29, 2008)

It's no problem.

The .WPS extension is a Microsoft Works Document file, so yes you'll need to convert the file. Are you using Microsoft Word 2013?

You can use this link to find more information and the conversion tool: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001017.htm


----------



## bellybutton (Nov 18, 2008)

I do not have Microsoft WORD installed on this computer. Only WORDPAD. I had forgotten all about the fact that these are all different programs. I had always used WORKS ~ since I got my first computer. It was so easy to use. (EVEN FOR ME ~ lol) I had NO IDEA Microsoft no longer had a WORKS program. I feel really stupid for wasting the time of this forum! But, you all DID make me pay attention to exactly WHAT is on my computer!! And, I thank you for that!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't worry, you did not waste our time. I'm sure the others will agree with me that we are happy to have helped you.

If you don't have Word maybe the free AbiWord, as described here, will help.


----------



## bellybutton (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok... Then, can you tell me THIS?? WHICH EXTENSION SHOULD I BE SAVING MY WORDPAD FILES IN? (from the "save as" 
option) Is there one that is safer than the other ones, so this doesn't happen again?

Thanks!

BTW~ I have 'salvaged' what I can from my other files, and saved them as txt files. at least i have the jest of what they are...


----------

